# Suggestions?



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm going to put in my first surround sound system, and I was looking for suggestions of what to go with. It's a small one bedroom apartment and I do have people living above, below, and to the side of me. So I don't need any thing that's going to piss my neighbors off. Just something in-expensive and basic. I have no clue about what brand to get as I have never owned or installed one before. My budget is $300 max, preferably lower then that if possible. I already have a Blu-ray / DVD player so I just need the amp and speakers. I only need the 5 point surround sound. This is for a room that is 15'x10'
Needs to support the following connections:
Optical x2
Digital Coax x1
HDMI x1


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Its not going to sound very good with a $300 budget, seriously. In any case, I have had good results with a Denon A/V receiver. You dont need much power, so select one that matches your input requirements. Remember future expansion as well.

For speakers, you really cant get anything that is going to sound good in your price range. If I were to do it, I would probably opt to find an all in one kit system that comes with some little corner speakers and a small sub. You *might* be able to find one that sounds acceptable. You could also consider buying used speakers of better quality, but always check the foam surround on the cones to make sure they are pliable, and not starting to dry rot.

Good luck.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While you can get a good AVR for $300, you can't get a system for that (that's much better than the TV speakers), especially when you didn't even mention a sub - which many consider to be the most important piece.

I'd just stick with the TV speakers if I were you.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a system that meets your requirments and price range, if you can find one before they are all sold out...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...stem/2023527.p?id=1218305997443&skuId=2023527


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Dave. I'm going to play it risky. Tomorrow is Saturday so lots a good stuff will be up on craigs list. If I don't see something on there I'll pick up that Sony you linked if it's still available.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inf0z said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Dave. I'm going to play it risky. Tomorrow is Saturday so lots a good stuff will be up on craigs list. If I don't see something on there I'll pick up that Sony you linked if it's still available.


Yea, that is the only one I saw with the connections you need, and within the price you specified, that actually had speakers that would sound good in a small room like yours. The sub is the *most* important speaker in the 5.1 system, and this system had a 10" one. 8" is about the smallest that will sound good, so I was kind of surprised it had an even larger one.

When shopping on craigslist, make sure the amps you look at are able to decode the format of Digital audio your Blu-ray outputs. Some older amps wont do the current formats, and you will end up downconverting the audio to Prologic or PrologicII instead of True, or the format on the Blu-Ray.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Yea, that is the only one I saw with the connections you need, and within the price you specified, that actually had speakers that would sound good in a small room like yours. The sub is the *most* important speaker in the 5.1 system, and this system had a 10" one. 8" is about the smallest that will sound good, so I was kind of surprised it had an even larger one.
> 
> When shopping on craigslist, make sure the amps you look at are able to decode the format of Digital audio your Blu-ray outputs. Some older amps wont do the current formats, and you will end up downconverting the audio to Prologic or PrologicII instead of True, or the format on the Blu-Ray.


Good point, going to have to make sure I google the model numbers


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inf0z said:


> I'm going to put in my first surround sound system, and I was looking for suggestions of what to go with. It's a small one bedroom apartment and I do have people living above, below, and to the side of me. So I don't need any thing that's going to piss my neighbors off. Just something in-expensive and basic. I have no clue about what brand to get as I have never owned or installed one before. My budget is $300 max, preferably lower then that if possible. I already have a Blu-ray / DVD player so I just need the amp and speakers. I only need the 5 point surround sound. This is for a room that is 15'x10'
> Needs to support the following connections:
> Optical x2
> Digital Coax x1
> HDMI x1


If your a member of Sam's Club go to their website. There are several brand name home theater systems that fall within your budget.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Like has already been said, you are not going to get anything that's going to sound good for that price... just not going to happen!

If the Craig's list in your area is anything like the one in mine, you won't find nothing but junk that people want a stupid fortune for.

That being said, look at this:
http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-39...e=UTF8&qid=1340479427&sr=1-19&keywords=Yamaha
That is about the best you are going to find for around that money. Do NOT get that crappy Sony. That Yamaha is at least better than that.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree with John.A home theater in a box system at around $300 from Yamaha or Onkyo will be your best bet. Like John, I am inclined to go with the Yamaha. I've had both Yamaha and Onkyo equipment and have become pretty much of a Yamaha bigot/


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

I have decided to go a different route with this. I'll be start a different thread for it. Mods feel free to trash this thread if you like.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> *The sub is the *most* important speaker in the 5.1 system, and this system had a 10" one. 8" is about the smallest that will sound good, so I was kind of surprised it had an even larger one.*


Actually I think most would say that the center is the most important speaker in a 5.1 system...there's a lot more to a decent sounding HT system beyond thunderous explosions, especially when you're on a tight budget.


----------

